# Audi CarPlay and Android Auto - Make Your Voice Heard!



## chrisdazzo (Jan 24, 2013)

I've been reading up lately on CarPlay and Android Auto for Audi vehicles, and though Audi has made it seem like new hardware is required for Apple CarPlay and Android Auto compatibility... 

Owners of 2014+ model Audi's with MMI deserve at _least_ the option to upgrade. Hear me out.










*Let's take a look at other popular car manufacturers who have brought CarPlay and Android Auto to older models:*

Hydundai - updating cars that cost *half* of what most Audi's do, *back to MY2015*, for free.

Kia - another manufacturer who offers cars are also half the cost of most Audi models, *offering updates all the way back to MY2014*. Also 100% free.

Chevy - a late adopter, but nonetheless, offering CarPlay updates to MY2016 cars *absolutely free of charge*.


So what's wrong here? Are we all supposed to be okay paying $30k, $40k, even $70k for cars Audi just doesn't feel like adapting software for?
Surely it can't be a monumental challenge to bring CarPlay and Android Auto functionality to Audi models with MMI+ from 2014 to 2016, seeing how quickly consumer brands like Hyundai, Kia, and Chevy adopted the tech.

I'd only assume Audi would want to make their cars safer, with features like Eyes-Free and conveniences like native integration that connects to ports built into every car they sell!
I'd only assume Audi, in vehicles whose head units literally cannot be removed without crippling the car, would like to provide new features through existing units.

"Chris, stop your bitching, it'll never happen." *Not unless we keep asking for it.* You've all heard the phrase, "The squeaky wheel gets the grease." 

*Let's be those squeaky wheels.*
See the petition linked below, which I humbly ask you sign so we can provide evidence that users want this functionality in their German vehicles they've spent hard-earned money on.

 >>> https://www.change.org/p/audi-usa-bring-apple-carplay-and-android-auto-to-my2014-16-audi-vehicles

Once we have enough names on that petition, and/or comments in this thread supporting the cause, I will personally make sure this becomes known by Audi executives. I've been in contact with their offices before, and I am happy to do so again for this cause.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

chrisdazzo said:


> I've been reading up lately on CarPlay and Android Auto for Audi vehicles, and though Audi has made it seem like new hardware is required for Apple CarPlay and Android Auto compatibility...
> 
> Owners of 2014+ model Audi's with MMI deserve at _least_ the option to upgrade. Hear me out.
> 
> ...


Meh....can't say it's make or break for me. I love my 2014 S4 but IMO the whole mmi thing is Meh compared to my phone and it's just easier to use my phone. Not sure I need a lame version of Android running on the mmi. I just need it to mirror my device really. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## delaware guy (Sep 4, 2015)

*MMI versus Carply*

I have a 2015 Q5 with MMI and a 2016 Golf Sportwagon with carplay. There is no comparison between the two, Carplay wins hands down. Everything about the VW stereo and carplay is so much easier to use and intuitive. My wife has been driving the Q5 for a year and a half now and still has to ask me how to straighten her stereo out. I would LOVE to upgrade to Carplay in the Audi.


----------

